# Different Platisols?? Which one to choose?



## Knowledgeseeker (Feb 9, 2015)

Okay so I know that plastisols seem like the way for me to go for my custom shirts. But when I am on sites I see so many different kinds. For instance On Insta Graphics I see Ultima, Ultraspan II, Superflex, Flex. These are plasitsols right and just for different types of material? I am confused and haven't found anything yet on the site. Any assistance is appreciated. Even if you just point me to a different post that answers my question. And thanks again.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can get to a trade show, there will be a number of venders that will eagerly assist you with samples to evaluate. If you are unable to do so in the time frame you have, then I think the best thing you can do is contact some screenprint suppliers, or even the ink manufacturers, and ask for a sample to evaluate. I would ask for a low-bleed white and a standard RFU plastisol.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

Union inks maxopaque is a great in and has forgiving properties. I have tried many over the years and always come back to this one. As you learn there are additives that can help you adjust this to about anything you want to print. Granted it is not the cheapest but I feel it's the best.

Find what you print well with and like is probably the best advise I could give you as long as it works on your substrate.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Call the manufacturer of the ink you want to buy and ask them.


----------

